# Kontakt 5.6 Update



## Mr. Ha (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I just received an email from Native Instruments telling me that a new Kontakt update is available. Has anyone updated yet?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 12, 2016)

Did they get rid of the larger text option in 5.6 ?


NI Email text....

The free 5.6 update provides KONTAKT 5 with an updated user interface. The update also brings improvements to stability and a number of important bug fixes. KONTAKT instrument developers now benefit from a number of new KSP features, allowing larger available screen space for user interfaces and improved instrument building workflow.

The 5.6 update also introduces Usage Data Tracking to KONTAKT 5 and KONTAKT 5 PLAYER. This will help us ensure quality and stability by allowing us to collect important data on how the software is used. This will always be done anonymously and can be disabled at any time. For more information, please http://newsletter.native-instruments.com/go/10/1UI6G2QY-1U8T8CYK-1TLK6EDV-ECM64G.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=KONTAKT+5.6+update+new+c%3DKontakt_5.6._Update+b%3DKomplete+t%3DUpdate_PD (read this Knowledge Base article.)

To update KONTAKT, open http://newsletter.native-instruments.com/go/10/1UI6G2QY-1U8T8CYK-1SAS12H1-9UR5HD.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=KONTAKT+5.6+update+new+c%3DKontakt_5.6._Update+b%3DKomplete+t%3DUpdate_PD (Native Access) and select KONTAKT in the 'Available Updates' tab. Native Access will notify you when KONTAKT is updated.

If you prefer to update KONTAKT using Service Center, open Service Center, click on the Updates tab, select KONTAKT 5.6, and click ‘Download’. Once your download is complete, run the KONTAKT 5.6 update Installer. Once installed, your KONTAKT 5.6 software will be ready for use.

Best wishes,

The Native Instruments team


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 12, 2016)

Unfortunately, they still have not made the GUI bigger for those of us who do not have 20/20 eyesight.


----------



## FGBR (Sep 12, 2016)

I just upgraded. Things seem to be running fine. 

They did remove the large font size option though, which I find rather annoying. (Time to dig up the old monocle I guess, or maybe invest in some kontakt lenses....)


----------



## dbage46 (Sep 12, 2016)

Working great here


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 12, 2016)

I had to re-start my Macbook Air (tried it out on my portable system first). Crashed when I loaded up a CineSamples Comedy multi from their CineSymphony Lite library but it seems okay now. Metropolis Ark is having no issues. I'm disappointed about the font size as well. Really SMALL. Hard on the eyes.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Sep 12, 2016)

Which fonts are you guys talking about?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 12, 2016)

Good to see NI listening to there beta testers  Not surprising, the last service request email I had took 3 weeks for a reply and was not even on topic.

Anyone catch the NI data usage tracking info btw ?
https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/209545029?utm_campaign=KONTAKT+5.6+update+new+c=Kontakt_5.6._Update+b=Komplete+t=Update_PD&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## pixel (Sep 12, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Good to see NI listening to there beta testers  Not surprising, the last service request email I had took 3 weeks for a reply and was not even on topic.
> 
> Anyone catch the NI data usage tracking info btw ?
> https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/209545029?utm_campaign=KONTAKT+5.6+update+new+c=Kontakt_5.6._Update+b=Komplete+t=Update_PD&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter



To be honest I kept usage tracking on. As long as it doesn't affect performance, I'm fine.

Ps. I've got update for Library too. But I can't find any info what was changed. Does anyone know?


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 12, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Which fonts are you guys talking about?


the basic GUI font for the print. You used to be able to scale it to LARGER so you could read it easier. Now it's gone. Not cool Robert Frost (to quote Kid President)


----------



## Lannister (Sep 12, 2016)

Font is almost unreadable for me on a 24" 1080 monitor. It's an awful quality bitmap-like rendering.

So ******* stupid to remove the larger font option...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 12, 2016)

Unreadable font (for all but the bird eyes amongst us?). Hmmmm?


----------



## Lannister (Sep 12, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Unreadable font (for all but the bird eyes amongst us?). Hmmmm?



Well I don't have the best eyes in the world. 

I have no idea how an application in 2016 can have a bit-mapped font for the main UI.


----------



## ScottWaara (Sep 12, 2016)

Lannister said:


> Font is almost unreadable for me on a 24" 1080 monitor. It's an awful quality bitmap-like rendering.
> 
> So ******* stupid to remove the larger font option...


I logged a feature request on the NI site to return the larger fonts. Perhaps if those of us of a certain age pile on with our respectful displeasure at this, it will move it up the bug list for them to address...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 12, 2016)

The fact that they ignored even their beta-testers doesn't give me confidence that they'll see it any other way (pun intended).


----------



## ScottWaara (Sep 12, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> The fact that they ignored even their beta-testers doesn't give me confidence that they'll see it any other way (pun intended).


I see what you mean : )
...though sometimes the squeaky wheel...


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## krops (Sep 12, 2016)

I can't believe they are still clinging to the "tiny is beautiful" aesthetic, as if it were 2003. GUI's need to be more flexible nowadays.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 12, 2016)

synthpunk said:


>


Are these special Kontakt lenses.


----------



## ScottWaara (Sep 12, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Are these special Kontakt lenses.


It was right in front of me, and I missed it. Well done, Rob...


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 12, 2016)

Does that include the quickload font as well?


----------



## mac (Sep 12, 2016)

pixel said:


> Ps. I've got update for Library too. But I can't find any info what was changed. Does anyone know?



Yeah, it's a bit irritating that Native Access doesn't have the patch info like service centre did.


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Not to happy here to say the least!!! Kontakt now does not open. This is what l get! System error "This program can't start because api-ms-win-crt-runtime-I1-1-0.dII is missing from your computer....
Im running an i7 PC Win 7 pro with Cubase 8.5.
I've tried running all the updates specific with this problem but nothing works!!!
Seriously regretting this update, as now basically l cannot work on music!!!
HELP!!!


----------



## doubleattack (Sep 12, 2016)

Exitmusicthis2 said:


> Not to happy here to say the least!!! Kontakt now does not open. This is what l get! System error "This program can't start because api-ms-win-crt-runtime-I1-1-0.dII is missing from your computer....
> Im running an i7 PC Win 7 pro with Cubase 8.5.
> I've tried running all the updates specific with this problem but nothing works!!!
> Seriously regretting this update, as now basically l cannot work on music!!!
> HELP!!!



Did you try to install at least SP 1 for Win 7 ?


----------



## pixel (Sep 12, 2016)

Exitmusicthis2 said:


> Not to happy here to say the least!!! Kontakt now does not open. This is what l get! System error "This program can't start because api-ms-win-crt-runtime-I1-1-0.dII is missing from your computer....
> Im running an i7 PC Win 7 pro with Cubase 8.5.
> I've tried running all the updates specific with this problem but nothing works!!!
> Seriously regretting this update, as now basically l cannot work on music!!!
> HELP!!!



You don't have 5.5.2 installation file anymore? I keep older installations just in case


----------



## kb123 (Sep 12, 2016)

all previous update versions are available to download from your NI account if you need to revert.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 12, 2016)

Has anyone tested it to make sure it works in VEPRO 6? I just spent a month building a monster template and I'm hesitant to update before knowing that it would go smoothly.


----------



## ScottWaara (Sep 12, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Has anyone tested it to make sure it works in VEPRO 6? I just spent a month building a monster template and I'm hesitant to update before knowing that it would go smoothly.


I don't have any monster templates in VePro6, but multiple instances seems to load and play fine, FWIW
(on El Cap)


----------



## pixel (Sep 12, 2016)

lol this update ate Kontakt dll files. Wonderful! I see that a lot of people is really 'happy' about this new update


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 12, 2016)

TX for the warning.



pixel said:


> lol this update ate Kontakt dll files. Wonderful! I see that a lot of people is really 'happy' about this new update


----------



## pixel (Sep 12, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> TX for the warning.


Reinstall to previous version and another update solved problem. No idea why it happened at the first time


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 12, 2016)

Exitmusicthis2 said:


> Not to happy here to say the least!!! Kontakt now does not open. This is what l get! System error "This program can't start because api-ms-win-crt-runtime-I1-1-0.dII is missing from your computer....
> Im running an i7 PC Win 7 pro with Cubase 8.5.
> I've tried running all the updates specific with this problem but nothing works!!!
> Seriously regretting this update, as now basically l cannot work on music!!!
> HELP!!!


I ran into this too... going to my Programs > Uninstall a program list in Windows control panel, and selecting 'change > repair' for the latest Visual C++ runtime library install fixed it for me.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 12, 2016)

Did you use Native Access or Service Center btw?



pixel said:


> Reinstall to previous version and another update solved problem. No idea why it happened at the first time


----------



## pixel (Sep 12, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Did you use Native Access or Service Center btw?


Native Access


----------



## Zhao Shen (Sep 12, 2016)

Just some feedback from someone who took the dive - updated to 5.6 from 5.5 mid-project and had no issues.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 13, 2016)

Exitmusicthis2 said:


> Not to happy here to say the least!!! Kontakt now does not open. This is what l get! System error "This program can't start because api-ms-win-crt-runtime-I1-1-0.dII is missing from your computer...


try this: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2999226


----------



## cristianmatei (Sep 13, 2016)

Works fine on MacBookPro OS 10.9.5


----------



## Rich82 (Sep 20, 2016)

I know a lot of you guys aren't fans of the update but the one thing it does have going for it is text/background contrast.
This makes up for the small ui and I'm sure in later iterations they'll update this but a lot of people are using Kontakt on Notebooks and Laptops (smaller screens) ('sup to them of course) but they're always going to help out the majority.


----------



## Rich82 (Sep 20, 2016)

Been running the update for a week now and all is good! I keep a clean PC


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 20, 2016)

Rich82 said:


> I know a lot of you guys aren't fans of the update but the one thing it does have going for it is text/background contrast.
> This makes up for the small ui and I'm sure in later iterations they'll update this but a lot of people are using Kontakt on Notebooks and Laptops (smaller screens) ('sup to them of course) but they're always going to help out the majority.




This is by far my least favorite update of Kontakt in many, many years.


----------

